# Start for a truck



## madderscience (Jun 28, 2008)

This guy has a converted F250 4x4 supercab with dual warp 9's, Z2K, and 2.5 nissan leafs worth of cells:

http://www.evalbum.com/2898


----------



## PZigouras (Jun 5, 2010)

I am doing an F-350 crew cab with a friend of mine, and we are expecting it to be almost 7000 lbs when done. Instead of going with dual motors, we decided to go with a single 13-inch G.E. motor and 2000A controller.

Although the motor is heavy, it was much faster and easier to mount than duals. It looks like the Warp 11, but is 13.4 inches diameter, and the label says 447 amps, if I remember correctly. The battery pack is not done yet, but I will post pictures soon. On a test with 10 lead batteries, it felt stronger than diesel. 

Just to give you idea of size, the small shaft on the left side of the picture is from an 11-inch motor.


----------



## electronmonk (Oct 30, 2014)

The F-250 is a great looking truck, so thanks for finding that one.

And, PZ, I do agree that a single motor would be tons easier to mount than a dual motor set up. As for the weight, I'd want to put back the 750 or so lbs in the engine compartment to keep the trailering stability it currently has.

Where did you find the 13" motor? I've seen Warp 13s in the past, but they seem to have vanished from the different sites I used to look at, and currently go to.

Thanks

Also, I didn't realize how massive these motors are!
http://www.go-ev.com/Albums/WarP_Motor_Album_files/WarP_13/slides/WarP_13_ 033.html


----------



## PZigouras (Jun 5, 2010)

The 13-inch General Electric motor that we are using is a rebuilt 72V forklift motor. They are actually much longer than the Warp 13, and also much heavier (our weighs in at just over 500 pounds).

Warfield Electric sells the G.E. 13 new, but it's almost $12,000 without a core. That said, you can always buy a used forklift motor for about $1000, and have it rebuilt (usually another $1500). If you get a 36/48 volt motor, it may be a good idea to replace the armature with a custom 72/144 volt armature (which can be somewhat expensive).

The Netgain 13-inch motors are only about $5000, but they are getting harder to find. Netgain does not stock them, and most of their dealers have closed down.


----------



## electronmonk (Oct 30, 2014)

I may be slightly hesitant on the forklift motor idea, but really it's nothing more than liking to know the complete history of the motor or just being paranoid for no reason since many builds on here have very successfully used them. 
I did search for the Warp 13 and found the same as what you said: limited selection and $5000+. 

Also, I do have another reason to consider a dual motor setup: the Warp motors are limited to 225 amps continuous use. Using two would make put them in the "safe" zone with hauling a trailer on flat ground. There are a lot of close to 6% grades near where I live on the normal roads, but most of them are less than 3 miles in length. 

Thanks again, and I'll have to look into your motor and watch your build as it progresses. It looks very interesting


----------



## electronmonk (Oct 30, 2014)

Looking a little more into the 13" motor options, I found that Kostov still has them available (going off their website). I also found their dual 9 and dual 11 setups interesting. Further searching on the brand led me back to the White Zombie which ran a single 11" Kostov for a while. I find what he has done in his car a good reference for the extreme side of things.

I did measure, and I have enough room in the engine compartment for either the dual Warp 11 setup that EV West sells or the dual 11 Kostov. Somehow I'm thankful for the fact that the truck has a 454 in it right now....

Also, I have always been a fan of the Zilla line of controllers, but they lack one feature that I would want with an automatic transmission: idle control. Evnetics controllers do have this feature which is why I've been leaning towards them for a DC setup, but for now I'm trying to just focus on the motors.


----------

